# Robber flies with prey



## orionmystery (Mar 23, 2011)

Robber flies with prey 

1...crane fly






2.. wasp





3..crane fly





4..winged ant?





5..micro moth?





6





7 with tiny beetle





8 with tiny fly





More robber flies here.


----------



## ishafizan (Mar 23, 2011)

amazing shots Kurt!


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Mar 23, 2011)

Just unreal! Wow! I have nothing else to say than congratulation! This is to me the perfect example of macro photography! Can't wait for spring to come back...


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Mar 23, 2011)

Great series.  Nice detail and light.  :thumbup:  Robber flies are really fun to watch.  I think its actually harder to capture one _without_ prey!


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 23, 2011)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Great series.  Nice detail and light.  :thumbup:  Robber flies are really fun to watch.  I think its actually harder to capture one _without_ prey!


 


Marc-Etienne said:


> Just unreal! Wow! I have nothing else to say than congratulation! This is to me the perfect example of macro photography! Can't wait for spring to come back...


 


ishafizan said:


> amazing shots Kurt!


 
Thanks ishafizan, Marc, Arkanjel.

Arkanjel - not really, most of them had no prey most of the times. I had to be selective


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Mar 24, 2011)

first photo is gobsmackingly sharp and crisp... wow just wow


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 24, 2011)

NayLoMo6C said:


> first photo is gobsmackingly sharp and crisp... wow just wow


 
Thanks, NayLoMo6C.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nice work! Lovely color and good lighting.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Mar 24, 2011)

definately some amazing shots.


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 26, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Very nice work! Lovely color and good lighting.


 


12sndsgood said:


> definately some amazing shots.


 
Thanks Derrel, 12sndsgood.


----------

